# Empêcher Firefox de se lancer au démarrage ???



## nifex (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai Firefox depuis quelques temps qui démarre tout seul au démarrage de Mac OS X 10.7.3.

Pourtant dans les programmes qui doivent démarrer au démarrage il n'y a pas firefox indiqué...

Et dans les paramètres de firefox je ne trouve rien.

Des idées ?

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2012)

et un clic droit sur l'icone du dock>option ?


----------



## Fredo44 (7 Mars 2012)

Essaie la desinstallation puis réinstalle, tiens nous au courant. Mais c'est vrai que je vais dans préférences systèmes et j'enleve les programmes que je ne souhaite pas voir démarrer quand je lance le mac.


----------



## ergu (7 Mars 2012)

La question con : FF n'est pas encore ouvert au moment où tu éteints ton mac ?


----------



## nifex (7 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Non firefox est bien fermé quand j'éteins mon mac :rateau:

CLique droit option sur l'icone ne propose rien a ce propos.

Je vais surement essayer de le réinstaller.

Bon, moi, j'ai une idée, nifex, avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau", commence donc par regarder s'il n'y a pas, juste en dessous une annonce dont le titre comporte une mention du genre "à lire avant de poster", comme celle ci pour "Applications" ! 

On déménage.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Non firefox est bien fermé quand j'éteins mon mac :rateau:
> 
> ...



comment ça rien à ce propos ??? tu n'as pas "ouvrir avec la session" ?


----------



## nifex (7 Mars 2012)

Désolé oui il y a bien ouvrir avec la session, mais ce n'est pas coché... DU coup je ne comprend pas pourquoi il s'ouvre quand même...

Et au modérateur, pour moi firefox est une application et n'a rien a voir avec internet. Surtout avec mon problème qui ne concerne que l'application en elle même...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Désolé oui il y a bien ouvrir avec la session, mais ce n'est pas coché... DU coup je ne comprend pas pourquoi il s'ouvre quand même...



ah ok, tu me rassures 

coche le 
relance le mac
décoche
relance le mac

sait on jamais


----------



## nifex (7 Mars 2012)

J'ai coché puis décoché, mais j'ai toujours Firefox qui se lance au démarrage... :hein:


----------



## nifex (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai réinstallé Firefox et ca n'a pas résolu le problème...

Firefox s'ouvre toujours au démarrage du mac..... grrrrrrrrrrrrr :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2012)

Et dans une autre session, il s'ouvre aussi ?


----------



## nifex (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai créé un une nouvelle session mais Firefox n'est pas installé, donc forcement il ne démarre pas...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> J'ai créé un une nouvelle session mais Firefox n'est pas installé, donc forcement il ne démarre pas...


Il suffit de déplacer l'application Firefox du dossier Disque dur / Utilisateurs / Applications, au dossier Disque dur / Applications


----------



## fmg615 (17 Septembre 2017)

Salut. Je remonte le sujet car j'avais le même problème et j'ai trouvé une solution. Je suis sur OSX 12 et rien n'y faisait. J'avais désinstallé Firefox via AppDelete (pour effacer tous les fichiers liés) puis réinstallé mais le problème persistait. Du coup j'avais complètement désinstallé Firefox.

J'avais par ailleurs des problèmes de fenêtres publicitaires qui s'ouvraient de manière intempestive sur mes navigateurs web. J'ai passé Malwarebytes pour supprimer les Adwares responsables des pop-up. Il y avait 5 ou 6 Adwares. Les pop-up ont disparu. Un peu plus tard j'ai réinstallé Firefox pour voir (install depuis le site de Firefox même) et je me suis aperçu qu'il ne se lançait plus automatiquement au démarrage.

NB : cette page m'a été utile : https://helper-formation.fr/entraid...s-publicites-intempestives-sur-mac-t3208.html

Voilà. Si ça peut en aider certains...
Merci.


----------

